# If anyone can help..



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

I'm currently living in Mexico and have been offered a job with a bank. I'm 33 from the U.K. and previous to Mexico lived and worked in Australia for 4.5 years, however I never settled there properly and am starting to feel the same about Mexico. Nevertheless I am looking into returning to Oz aswell.

I'm trying to figure some stuff out at the moment and narrow down where to go with my life. 

At the moment I've decided that I would like to live in an English speaking country. The States is definitely something I've thought about aswell as NZ and of course home.

Obviously it's not as easy as pick and choose but if the US was the one to go for, how would I do it? Is there a certain visa I should look for?

I do not have a finished uni degree (currently two years into a law degree) however I was approved in Oz based on experience and job type ( I'm an English teacher over 11 years, highest qualification is a diploma).
I know it's not ideal but I'm just trying to see what I can do or need to do 

If anyone can help it would be much appreciated 

Thanks guys.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The bank has to take care of your work visa.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

BigDeezel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm currently living in Mexico and have been offered a job with a bank. I'm 33 from the U.K. and previous to Mexico lived and worked in Australia for 4.5 years, however I never settled there properly and am starting to feel the same about Mexico. Nevertheless I am looking into returning to Oz aswell.
> 
> ...


You indicate that you were approved for Australia. Was that permanent residence? If so, you have to validate the visa by landing here within a certain time frame.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And that's when you see the confusion. LOL

Topicstarter is writing in the USA message board. 
I think he wants to move to Canada (based on the exact same posting he wrote in the Canada subforum).
I think he wants to move to the US (as that is where he's asking his question here).
And Enga thinks he has questions related to his move to Australia.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

EVHB said:


> And that's when you see the confusion. LOL
> 
> Topicstarter is writing in the USA message board.
> I think he wants to move to Canada (based on the exact same posting he wrote in the Canada subforum).
> ...


As I mentioned in the post I am trying to figure out where.

If anyone has some information that is actually related to the posts that would be great.

thanks guys.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK - to get to the heart of your question, then - if you want to relocate to the US and expect to be able to work while living there, you're pretty much going to have to find a job where the employer can and is willing to sponsor you for a work visa. There are a couple other ways - but generally involve either winning the Diversity lottery or marrying a US citizen who can sponsor you on a spouse visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's easier to provide answers that are 'related' if you are more clear in your own communication.
Still wondering what the job offer from the bank has to do with this... 

But: With no degree, it will be a challenge getting her on your own accord without the help of someone who's willing to marry you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BigDeezel said:


> As I mentioned in the post I am trying to figure out where.
> 
> If anyone has some information that is actually related to the posts that would be great.
> 
> thanks guys.


It is actually fairly easy. 

- Google US immigration
- Read existing threads
- Read the stickies

English teacher, diploma is not much to work with. Marriage to a US citizen, invest are about it. Uscis.gov is the official site which goes into details of every visa option from soup to nuts or better qualifications to fees.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK - to get to the heart of your question, then - if you want to relocate to the US and expect to be able to work while living there, you're pretty much going to have to find a job where the employer can and is willing to sponsor you for a work visa. There are a couple other ways - but generally involve either winning the Diversity lottery or marrying a US citizen who can sponsor you on a spouse visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev


OP states UK on country of origin which does not qualify for Diversity Lottery. So what is the country of birth?


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

twostep said:


> OP states UK on country of origin which does not qualify for Diversity Lottery. So what is the country of birth?


Thanks buddy

Country of birth is England.

I have been researching quite a bit however this forum exists for exactly what I'm looking for whose members have probably been through the processes quite a few times; meaning this might be the best place to start.

By this time next year I should have finished both my degrees so by then I should be able to look at things a little bit better, however I am intrigued to see where experience stands when applying as it worked for Australia which is notoriously difficult to be approved for.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Experience doesn't really work for the US. Except if it's in a very specialized field to compensate for missing years of study. 3 years of work experience in a 'speciality occupation' qualifies for each missing year of your Bachelor's degree. (teaching English is not a speciality occupation in the US)


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

EVHB said:


> Experience doesn't really work for the US. Except if it's in a very specialized field to compensate for missing years of study. 3 years of work experience in a 'speciality occupation' qualifies for each missing year of your Bachelor's degree. (teaching English is not a speciality occupation in the US)


Thanks for your reply

Do you know if there is anything language/education related in the s.o's as I've done quite a bit in that field e.g assistant campus manager of a uní, head teacher, translator ..or where I can find the skills list..?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe this gives you more info:
https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...evelopment-project-workers-and-fashion-models


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

EVHB said:


> Maybe this gives you more info:
> https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...evelopment-project-workers-and-fashion-models


Thanks for the link.

At the moment it seems inevitable that I will have to finish my studies in the U.K.( which is cool) before I think about migration to the Americas (unless Latino).

Now I just got to figure out which direction to take as teaching does seem quite over saturated and my law degree unless practising in the U.K. may not help lol

Thanks again, bit bummed out but good to know the facts.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of Asian countries are always looking for native speaking English teachers (often with degree)... But since you are looking for an English speaking country, that is not what you're looking for.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> Country of birth is England.
> 
> ...


AUS is not a US state.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

EVHB said:


> Lots of Asian countries are always looking for native speaking English teachers (often with degree)... But since you are looking for an English speaking country, that is not what you're looking for.


Thanks

I actually lived in Asia for 6 years and about half of that was teaching English, great great continent, so far much prefer it to Latin America.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

twostep said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks buddy
> ...


Yes true it is actually part of the British commonwealth which means that as a British citizen we have free reciprocal health care when we visit, on any visa, pretty cool hey.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Rather than starting a new post to avoid confusion something has been mentioned to me today that I had overlooked and was actually the reason I was approved in other countries to work.

So far I have been looking at migration visas for the US however what if there was a company/ogranisation that wished to hire me, does that make a difference..?

The reason I ask is because there may be a job opportunity for me in either the States or Canada in the same field I have been working in. The company have asked me to look into it as they may be willing to hire me without the degree but need to know if this is possible first..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's the company that would have to get work authorization for you and start the visa process. You can't really do anything about a visa until the employer has processed their part of it. (And it isn't easy, nor cheap.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Also check with a specialized lawyer if that temporary work visa can lead to a permanent resident status, and if you need sponsoring for that one (in the US). Otherwise, this will only be a temporary solution.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BigDeezel said:


> Rather than starting a new post to avoid confusion something has been mentioned to me today that I had overlooked and was actually the reason I was approved in other countries to work.
> 
> So far I have been looking at migration visas for the US however what if there was a company/ogranisation that wished to hire me, does that make a difference..?
> 
> The reason I ask is because there may be a job opportunity for me in either the States or Canada in the same field I have been working in. The company have asked me to look into it as they may be willing to hire me without the degree but need to know if this is possible first..


First red flag - employer wants potential candidate to research visa options.
CAN - I do not know
USA - not very likely. Uscis.gov is the official source for all visa information soup to nuts.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

twostep said:


> First red flag - employer wants potential candidate to research visa options.
> CAN - I do not know
> USA - not very likely. Uscis.gov is the official source for all visa information soup to nuts.


It's actually a family member who has never done this before so no red flag.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BigDeezel said:


> It's actually a family member who has never done this before so no red flag.


Worse


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

BigDeezel said:


> The reason I ask is because there may be a job opportunity for me in either the States or Canada in the same field I have been working in. The company have asked me to look into it as they may be willing to hire me without the degree but need to know if this is possible first..



It is not up to the company to _"decide that they may be willing to hire me without the degree"_.

If the visa being sought requires a degree as part of the criteria, then having the degree is essential. The immigration authorities issue a visa to candidates who fulfill the requirements.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

twostep said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a family member who has never done this before so no red flag.
> ...


How on earth are you a mod, no wonder there's so much inaccurate info on this site.



Crawford said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I ask is because there may be a job opportunity for me in either the States or Canada in the same field I have been working in. The company have asked me to look into it as they may be willing to hire me without the degree but need to know if this is possible first..
> ...


Ok that's great to know, it's actually a different visa I was looking at before so will look in some more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> How on earth are you a mod, no wonder there's so much inaccurate info on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's great to know, it's actually a different visa I was looking at before so will look in some more.


Moderators are here to ensure that members follow forum rules. We aren't immigration advisors, nor experts in that field. 

Just like any other member, if we can point people to the correct info., we will.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BigDeezel said:


> How on earth are you a mod, no wonder there's so much inaccurate info on this site/QUOTE]
> 
> What are your suggestions to correct the incorrectness?
> 
> No degree, 33, 11 years English teacher, some assisting running a campus, ... What are you bringing to the table?


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

twostep said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth are you a mod, no wonder there's so much inaccurate info on this site/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

After your research, BigDeezel, where do you see it possible to fit you in, visa wise?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

BigDeezel said:


> twostep said:
> 
> 
> > Lol now why on earth would I waste my time trying to convince you..you're a mod...seriously?
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, let's knock off the personal remarks and criticism. The point remains that the OP will have to secure a job with an employer who is willing and able to get work authorization and an appropriate visa for him. There are hoops to jump through and fees to pay in order to do this and therefore knowing someone who says they would hire you but knows nothing of the process doesn't seem a very promising path.

Job hunting at a distance is a possibility - though you will need to disclose your immigration status (i.e. you would need visa sponsorship) up front, and that makes the job hunt process lots longer. Your resumé should definitely demonstrate just why a potential employer would benefit by going through the process of sponsoring you over hiring someone locally. Try your luck and see how far you get.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

